
Show HN: Principles of container-based application design - bibryam
https://www.redhat.com/en/resources/cloud-native-container-design-whitepaper
======
bibryam
I wrote a paper with 7 rules for container-based applications to make them
cloud native (i.e. Kubernetes) friendly. Free to download.

